# Fisker Solid-State Battery



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

tweets from Fisker today;

“Unwrapped: Flexible Solid-State bulk Battery. First samples our scientist produced at Berkeley Lab. 2.5x energy of conventional lithium ion and works to -35C!”

“The future of battery technology. 57mmX57mmX2mm”


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Is it just me that equates Fisker with Scammer?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

"Solid-State Battery Breakthrough: Fisker Inc.’s Scientists File Patents on Superior Energy Density Tech, Shattering Conventional Thoughts on EV Range and Charge Times"

https://www.fiskerinc.com/news


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like eestor


----------

